# Boiled peanuts



## nctoni (Nov 7, 2003)

Green peanuts come around so seldom and I would like to make boiled peanuts. The kind with just green peanuts, salt and water in the crock pot. Can that be canned? If so, would I make the boiled peanuts first then can them for a short time? How do you think I could do it? I would like to do quarts but maybe pints too depending on how many peanuts I can get my hands on. What say you experts? I appreciate your comments and thank you in advance.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've never had boiled peanuts and have no desire to try them, but looks like you may safely can them with a pressure canner:

http://pickyourown.org/BoiledPeanuts.htm

The link above outlines the process to do it safely.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have never canned them but they do freeze great. I put them in the bags a bit warm and they make great ice blocks for fishing and picnics. they keep things cool and are ready to eat when thawed LOL


----------



## nctoni (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow, I had no idea boiled peanuts were such a local treasure. You really should try them sometime. They are so tasty. Thanks for that link. It taught me something. I really don't have freezer space and would much rather have canned items in my pantry. Thanks


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad to help. 

LOL, every southerner I ever knew loved 'em, especially in a bottle of Coke, so I know they are highly prized in your part of the world. But nothing about their description appeals to me, I'm afraid. That's ok -- I know there are things we Yanks love up here that you probably wouldn't want to eat, either. Geoduck clams come to mind. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/05/...pacific-northwest-how-geoduck-are-farmed.html

Enjoy your boiled peanuts!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Don't taste them, or you'll have to boil a truck load to have any left to can.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Good fresh boiled peanuts are good. Canned not so much, taste like dirt and are soft. I can't eat peanuts but I did taste them, both ways....James


----------



## 2Appaloosa (May 16, 2016)

Wash the peanuts to get the dirt off. Put them in a pot of water, enough to cover them. Do not add salt at this time. Boil until they are done. Keep tasting them until they are soft and no longer crunchy. Drain the water off. Pack into quart jars, fill with fresh water to within an inch of the top. Add 1 Tablespoon salt per jar. Screw on 2 piece metal jar lid and ring tightly. Put into a canning pot, cover the jars with water and bring to a boil. Boil about 30 minutes. Do not have to use pressure. Remove jars from water and let cool. They taste as good as fresh boiled peanuts anytime. Just open the jar and drain and enjoy.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

2Appaloosa said:


> Wash the peanuts to get the dirt off. Put them in a pot of water, enough to cover them. Do not add salt at this time. Boil until they are done. Keep tasting them until they are soft and no longer crunchy. Drain the water off. Pack into quart jars, fill with fresh water to within an inch of the top. Add 1 Tablespoon salt per jar. Screw on 2 piece metal jar lid and ring tightly. Put into a canning pot, cover the jars with water and bring to a boil. Boil about 30 minutes. Do not have to use pressure. Remove jars from water and let cool. They taste as good as fresh boiled peanuts anytime. Just open the jar and drain and enjoy.


 Please do not heed this dangerous advice. Safety guidelines for canning are quite simple: *Any* low acid, dense food that is not preserved in an acid or sugar environment is subject to botulism poisoning. Botulism toxin is created when canning temperatures donât get high enough to kill the botulism bacterium. Home canning temperatures with water bath canning alone cannot reach temperatures high enough to kill all botulism spores. That's why we pressure can. If the spores donât all die, they will produce botulism toxin in an anaerobic environment, which canned food is. Frankly, I wouldnât even pressure can them at home, because they are a dense, non-acid food.

Botulism poisoning is rare, but it is also highly fatal. It only takes one bad jar to do you or a family member in. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botulism

Please learn and abide by safe canning practices. Thereâs nothing to fear if you do it properly.


----------



## nctoni (Nov 7, 2003)

Raeven, I have never even HEARD of Geoduck! I imagine if someone had already prepared that in some fashion that I would chomp on down on it. But, I'm not too sure that I would prepare it for myself! Enlightened! Is that where we get our clam STRIPS?? Ha


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> LOL, every southerner I ever knew loved 'em, especially in a bottle of Coke, so I know they are highly prized in your part of the world.
> 
> Enjoy your boiled peanuts!


I grew up in North Carolina and have NEVER seen anyone put BOILED peanuts in coke - salted peanuts, yes - but NEVER boiled peanuts. You have to have a moon pie and some Lance cheese crackers to go with it, though, to make a good snack.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

nctoni said:


> Raeven, I have never even HEARD of Geoduck! I imagine if someone had already prepared that in some fashion that I would chomp on down on it. But, I'm not too sure that I would prepare it for myself! Enlightened! Is that where we get our clam STRIPS?? Ha


LOL, yes, you can make clam strips out of them, but they're like no clam strips you've ever had before, I'd wager. Here's a quick tutorial on how to clean them and a couple of preparations for them, including clam strips. 


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgNR-nAlWaw[/ame]


Yummmmmmmmmm!!! :croc:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> I grew up in North Carolina and have NEVER seen anyone put BOILED peanuts in coke - salted peanuts, yes - but NEVER boiled peanuts. You have to have a moon pie and some Lance cheese crackers to go with it, though, to make a good snack.


LOL, Sally, see? We Yanks can't even get THAT right! Well, this Yank, anyway. :ashamed:

I thought it was boiled peanuts, but I was wrong. I can't imagine putting peanuts in Coke... well... under any circumstances. But maybe I'll try it once, just to see what I've been missing.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's a match made in heaven, like tomatoes and okra.


----------



## nctoni (Nov 7, 2003)

I am not too sure about that raw stuff but the fried version is making me hungry!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I've had boiled peanuts twice. The second time, to see if they were as horrible as I thought they were the FIRST time. They were.

An acquired taste, I'm sure.

Mon


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

As a northerner one of my least favorite things in the world to do is drive through some parts of the rural south, but when I do, I can't resist stopping for some boiled peanuts when I see them.

There is nothing that I can think of that would get me to eat a geoduck.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You don't want to try those ones in a slow cooker at the gas station. They come in big cans and are pretty horrible. You want the ones that are being boiled fresh, or are refrigerated. Or, buy some green peanuts at the grocer or farmers market, and boil your own. They freeze well.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Both times, had the boiled fresh. In fact, the second time, had to stand in a LONG line to get them. My boiled peanut review stands.

I figure it's like anchovies...you either like them (I like) or not, no reflection on the item involved. 

By the way, I thought the boiled peanuts tasted like red kidney beans straight out of the can. I LIKE red kidney beans, just not as a snack.

Mon


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, maybe you'll like the chitterlings.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

To me, they taste like good sandy loam.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Raeven said:


> LOL, Sally, see? We Yanks can't even get THAT right! Well, this Yank, anyway. :ashamed:


No offense, Raeven, but if you live in Oregon, you're not a Yank.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Raeven said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> LOL, every southerner I ever knew loved 'em, especially in a bottle of Coke, so I know they are highly prized in your part of the world. But nothing about their description appeals to me, I'm afraid. That's ok -- I know there are things we Yanks love up here that you probably wouldn't want to eat, either. Geoduck clams come to mind.
> 
> ...


Well, here's one southerner who doesn't like them...YUCK!

Now, about those geoduck clams...wonder what alternative names they might go by? :lookout:


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

suitcase_sally said:


> No offense, Raeven, but if you live on Oregon, you're not a Yank.


Right, but neither are you if from Michigan. To the rest of the world all Americans are called Yanks, but really it's just those from the Northeast; New England, New York, maybe down as far as Delaware and Maryland, but that's about it.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> No offense, Raeven, but if you live on Oregon, you're not a Yank.





Agriculture said:


> Right, but neither are you if from Michigan. To the rest of the world all Americans are called Yanks, but really it's just those from the Northeast; New England, New York, maybe down as far as Delaware and Maryland, but that's about it.


*Agriculture* and you are right.  In a strict sense of the word, I am not a Yank, and neither are you -- but then, you weren't claiming to be. But in the strictest interpretation, none of us are Yanks or Rebs, since none of us personally fought in the Civil War. I don't think. :teehee:

Most of my people were from New England, so by that measure flowed my self-reference. Seems they were always fleeing west as fast as they could, though. And yes; I'm just an Oregonian.

*hippygirl*... <snerk> I have no idea, but I bet we could come up with some!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

This thread is making me nostalgic. Being a kid and going for fall trips into the north Georgia mountains and farmers boiling and selling peanuts along the roadside. I love boiled peanuts.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Agriculture said:


> Right, but neither are you if from Michigan.


Right now, I'm a Michigander or, a Midwesterner. By birth a southerner, a Tarheel to be exact. But I've been a Sandlapper for a good deal of my life.


----------

